# Question about how to export my car to italy



## staceyv22

Hi
Can anyone let me know if they have exported their car to italy from the UK how they went about it, what shipping company they used, how much it cost and how long it took any help would be great we are moving the beggining of Jan 2011 so need to get something sorted asap.
Thank you


----------



## pudd 2

staceyv22 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone let me know if they have exported their car to italy from the UK how they went about it, what shipping company they used, how much it cost and how long it took any help would be great we are moving the beggining of Jan 2011 so need to get something sorted asap.
> Thank you


i can give you the no of a man who is allways importing cars to italy if you pm me , where abouts in italy are you moving we are in abruzzo


----------



## tcrocker

*Reply*



staceyv22 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone let me know if they have exported their car to italy from the UK how they went about it, what shipping company they used, how much it cost and how long it took any help would be great we are moving the beggining of Jan 2011 so need to get something sorted asap.
> Thank you


Silly question but why not drive it there. Got to be far cheaper than shipping, surely.


----------



## drs14

I am in the throes of buying a car in the UK and intend to drive it to Italy. Is there anyone who can do all the paperwork for me via the net? It is the potential for red tape that I fear.


----------



## davidrg

drs14 said:


> I am in the throes of buying a car in the UK and intend to drive it to Italy. Is there anyone who can do all the paperwork for me via the net? It is the potential for red tape that I fear.


Hi, we have just returned from Sicily after driving a UK registered car accross europe and a ship from Genoa to Sicily,.
We are leaving the car there for uor use when we return on frequent trips.
We found a UK insurance company that insure the car in Italy for the year weather or not we are there with it.
This system is ok but the car has to return to UK yearly for its MOT so we will be looking to register this last car we drove over on Italian plates during next year before it is due to return to UK.
We are hoping that this is a reasonably simple process so we dont have to retun it but can get the local revisionaire ( lasts 2 years} and use the car there for the next 3 or 4 years.
We will be looking at the answers to your post/question to see if we can pick up any tips or pointers.
Regards
david


----------

